# Shrink bags



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

What size shrink bag or tube do you use for soap? 
Do you prefer the bags or the tube? 
Where do you get them?

I'm trying to make a decision to get some for my soap.. there are so many kinds out there.. what's a girl to do?

Rett


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

I use the 4X6" bags that I purchase in bulk from Uline. They fit my MM bars perfectly.

Sara


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep that is what I use also, they are GREAT..I can even DH to help with the shrinking process.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks! 
One more question... do they cover the whole bar? or just 'around' the bar?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't shrinkwrap mine. They go into gussetted cello bags along with a card label. And my daughters do most of the soap wrapping.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine cover the entire bar except for one end that is open for sniffing...


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

My bars are 1 inch thick, 2.5 by 3.5 and I use the Dan's bands from www.the-sage.com. they have open ends and a perforation for easy removal. Those just barely fit my bars. They also have smaller soap wraps too.

Bethany


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

I use the 4x6 bags from ulines as well. They are completely closed. I have had no problems doing it this way for the last year. Shannon


----------

